# Clear Coat Pen over Red Oxide Paint?



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Good morning all,

I have recently attempted to replace my rather old and cracked side indicators on the front wing of my Saab 9-5. Once I had removed both indicators I noticed someone had previously removed them and scraped paint off on the inside edges of the square hole cut out for the indicator to locate in.

This had caused a small amount of bubbling. I used an abrasive pen to remove the paint and blistering back to bare metal, applied Hydra 80 from Bilt Hamber and then painted over the top with red oxide paint.

The repair area will not be seen as the indicator will cover the whole area. I will most likely buy replacement wings in the future anyway - as both front arches are stone chipped and could do with sorting properly.

My question is - Can I now simply apply a layer of clear coat over the top of the red oxide (Halfords clear coat pen) and leave it as that for now? Or will I need to apply paint over the red oxide and then clear coat?

Thanks for any help.

Stu


----------

